# Browser Speed Dial.



## kburra (Mar 13, 2022)

Anyone else here use a Browser Speed Dial (add on)? I have always use one just add or remove websites at will ,yep I know can use Favourites or bookmarks,but with Speed dial one page and all are there,I also use the middle mouse wheel (By pressing) and site opens in a new tab,so might have 5or6 open at once and can then switch from one to another,we all have our different methods but "Speed Dial"I really like.


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 13, 2022)

kburra said:


> Anyone else here use a Browser Speed Dial (add on)? I have always use one just add or remove websites at will ,yep I know can use Favourites or bookmarks,but with Speed dial one page and all are there,I also use the middle mouse wheel (By pressing) and site opens in a new tab,so might have 5or6 open at once and can then switch from one to another,we all have our different methods but "Speed Dial"I really like.
> View attachment 212878


Looks interesting, but too cluttered for me.  I like Firefox's bookmarks & sidebar menu for a classic static hierarchical menu that was used when I was coding HTML sites, it became the go to configuration.  Hard to get away from.  Some like icons, not me.  Reminds me of Win 8.


----------



## Mizmo (Mar 13, 2022)

I use Vivaldi Browser...has its own built in speed dial and other extensions built in too
Have  a look
https://vivaldi.com


----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 13, 2022)

I use Vivaldi.com, Opera, Firefox, Safari, & Chrome. Had a hard time getting rid ‘browser controlled by organization’ in Chrome. deleted all bookmarks and traces or former workplace. Something’s I like about each browser, just one browser does not suffice.


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 13, 2022)

Mr. Ed said:


> I use Vivaldi.com, Opera, Firefox, Safari, & Chrome. Had a hard time getting rid ‘browser controlled by organization’ in Chrome. deleted all bookmarks and traces or former workplace. Something’s I like about each browser, just one browser does not suffice.


I posted on my diary about my successful attempt to do a multi-install of 4 unique KDE distros on one laptop.  I couldn't keep things straight, confused by which version I was working on.  Used 4 out of a possible 64 workspaces for the attempt, I utilized sixteen screens.  The test was a failed speed test.  It was quite an experience but never again, why would I do that, multitasking is not my thing?  Keeping it simple and secure is what I should be after.

Someone my age should not ever attempt it, and won't again!  So it goes with 5 browsers open at once, *WHY?* More power to you Mr ED. One browser serves me quite well. Simple, secure and safe for my mental state. I still get a stress headache thinking about it.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 13, 2022)

At most I use a split page divider, not more than 2 browsers at a time. Opera and Vivaldi have speed dial, as far as using multiple screens is beyond my ability. Had a friend, computer genius synchronized multiple screens that displayed surrounding movement


----------



## Bellbird (Mar 13, 2022)

Why would you want more than one browser. The more programme you download to your computer the slower it gets (unless you have a huge memory).


----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 14, 2022)

I never thought of that, however, one browser does not meet all of my needs. I have a MacBook Pro 16 inch 2019. Processor 2.3 GHz, 8-Core Intel Core 19. Memory 16GB 2667 MHz DDR4 Intel UHD Graphics 630 1536 MB. In the past I have run out of working memory but I thought that was because of amount things I downloaded? I should get rid of all unnecessary apps. Makes sense to me.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 18, 2022)

My home page looks just like Justincase's.  I use Chromium (not Chrome) and Duck duck go  with a drop down bookmarks bar.  Speed Dial looks far too cluttered for me.


----------

